# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Conveagro pide que se prolongue la exoneración del IGV a los fertilizantes

## Bruno Cillóniz

El 30 de junio se acaba.  _Si no se extiende la medida, se acentuaría el aumento de precios de los alimentos, explicó el presidente de esa institución, Federico León y León, quien además exigió que se agilice la organización de un censo agropecuario, que permitirá planificar y zonificar la producción agrícola nacional._   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* La Convención Nacional del Agro Peruano (CONVEAGRO) solicitó al Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF) y a la Comisión Agraria del Congreso de la República la prolongación de la norma que establece la exoneración del Impuesto General a las Ventas (IGV) a los fertilizantes. Según Federico León y León, presidente de esa institución, la semana pasada presentaron el pedido de manera formal. 
Pedimos que se mantenga la exoneración porque ya existen bastantes problemas con los costos de producción. Es un factor determinante para mantener el precio de los alimentos. En este momento que hay una alza significativa, afirmó. 
La semana pasada Agraria.pe publicó la opinión de dos empresarios relacionados con el sector de fertilizantes. Según Alberto Chocano, gerente general de la firma de fertilizantes Misti, la norma debería fijarse de forma permanente. Para Marisa Heredia, gerente de la firma de abonos orgánicos Agrosur Hela, expresó que la reposición del impuesto encarecería sus costos de envío, lo que podría afectar el número de su clientela. 
Los apéndices I y II del Decreto Supremo Nº 055-99-EF establecen una prórroga de exoneración del IGV hasta el próximo 30 de junio para los insumos del agro, como también para los animales vivos, productos alimenticios primarios, insumos vegetales para las industrias tabacalera y textil, entre otros productos y servicios.  *Censo* 
Por otro lado, León y León insistió en la necesidad de realizar un Censo Agropecuario para planificar la actividad agrícola en el país. El último relevamiento de este tipo data de 1994. 
El problema es cómo uno puede planificar si no sabe lo que hay: cuándo, cuánto y quién siembra ni cuántas unidades agropecuarias hay y qué nivel de modernización tienen, manifestó con preocupación. 
A juicio del líder de Conveagro, la información del Censo es indispensable para planificar y zonificar los cultivos en territorio peruano en el marco de la política de descentralización que lleva adelante el Estado. 
Hay que darle a cada región un visión productiva acorde con sus potencialidades y calidad de exportación, reforzó León y León, quien agregó que sin el Censo no podemos tener una información válida. 
La intervención de diversas instituciones relacionadas con el agro le darían mayor credibilidad al Censo, opinó. 
Según el Gobierno, el Censo costaría unos S/. 100 millones. En mayo pasado el MINAG precisó que estaba en la búsqueda de fondos de financiación para concretarlo este año.Temas similares: Artículo: Conveagro pide que pequeños productores accedan a parcelas en Olmos vía créditos preferenciales Artículo: Conveagro pide que proyecto para limitar propiedad de tierras se someta a consulta previa Artículo: Exportadores de páprika piden exoneración del IGV Artículo: Minag pide al Congreso extender exoneración del IGV a productos e insumos agropecuarios Precio de fertilizantes

----------

